# Secret Recipes, post yours here (for Vlap)



## lisacsco (Jan 9, 2008)

If you want to share your secret recipe, post away!!

I have a simple one that people go crazy for in pot lucks:

Meatballs

1 Bag of meatballs from Sams (heat up in nuker)
3 jars of Heinz Chili Sauce
1 18 oz jar of grape jelly
I spoonful of horseradish sauce (optional)

pour chili sauce and jelly in crock pot set on low.  Stir together till jelly melts.  Add horseradish if wanted.  Add warmed meatballs.  Cook in crock pot 6 hours.  Eat.

You could actually add something you might like to the recipe, like a spice or pepper flakes if you wanted and make it YOUR secret :)


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 9, 2008)

I have several.............but their a secret!!!  lol


----------



## richtee (Jan 9, 2008)

OK...OK. My "I can sell all I want but usually eat it" jerky secret.
Basic recipe
Cumin
Celery salt
Soy Sauce
T.Q. to weight
Smitty's, or hot pepper flakes
CBP
Onion
Garlic...  and

A heavy red wine. Enough to cover amount of jerky.


----------



## bigal (Jan 9, 2008)

I DO NOT WANT THIS OUT!!!  But anymore I only use k.salt & c.pepper on my briskets!   Crazy, I know.....but there it is.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The only secret that I have is that I love my wife and kids!  Don't tell them that!  

Oh, and I suck and guitar hero III.


----------



## lisacsco (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## lisacsco (Jan 9, 2008)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 9, 2008)

Great idea Lisa!

Here is my favorite BBQ shrimp recipe.
Spicy peel and eat shrimp

2 lbs shrimp with shells
2 slices bacon, chopped
2 TBs dijon mustard
1 stick of butter
1/4 tsp dry basil
1 tsp black pepper
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 tsp tabasco or to taste
1/2 tsp chili powder
1/4 tsp dried thyme
1/2 tsp dried oregano
1 TBs liquid crab boil

Fry bacon until crispy, add all but shrimp. Let the sauce simmer 5 minutes.
Place shrimp in baking dish, pour sauce over top, stir to coat.

Bake 375 degrees for 20 to 25 minutes, OR cook on covered grill or smoker 
(stirring once or twice) until shrimp turn pink.

Peel and Eat!
These are messy but good. Serve with a crusty garlic bread to soak up the sauce.


----------



## richtee (Jan 9, 2008)

oooooooooooo   :{)


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 9, 2008)

Heck, give me a glass of wine and I'll tell ya all of my secrets.


----------



## richtee (Jan 10, 2008)

Promises, promises...


----------



## vlap (Jan 10, 2008)

I will post one for redfish tomorrow... Brought a 24" red home for dinner tonight. Funny part is that was the smaller fish my buddy caught. I got a 26" red and had him take it for his family..

Great thread Lisa. seeing it brought a smile to my face.


----------



## smokin' joe (Jan 10, 2008)

The meatball recipe sounds interesting Lisa.  How do you serve them?  Like a meatball sandwich? or do you put toothpick in them and eat right from the pot?

Also how sweet to they get with the jelly?  I was thinking orange marmalade or someother type of preserves?

Just picking your brain.


----------



## lisacsco (Jan 10, 2008)

I was hoping it would :)


----------



## lisacsco (Jan 10, 2008)

They are appetizers (<~~~that spelling doesnt look right), I dont think they would be good on a sandwich. The chili sauce and the jelly work perfectly, a little sweet with some zip. The horseradish would take out more of the sweet. But the sweet is not over powering at all. And 18oz jar is small. You can adjust this whole recipie to your liking, you cant mess it up. I dont know about the orange marmalade, but if it sounds good to you then go for it :)

I tried laying out toothpicks and someone said, where is a spoon?? :)  the toothpicks took too long.


----------



## goat (Jan 10, 2008)

And your favorite is?


----------



## vlap (Jan 10, 2008)

Lets see a nice Merlot with dinner then a 20 year old port?


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Heheh...it's a secret.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Vlap, the merlot sounds wonderful.....I imagine the 20 year old port would be nice too, I've never had the pleasure of trying it.


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 10, 2008)

I do the chili sauce and grape jelly in the crock pot, but I substitute lil' smokies (small smoked sausages).  Everyone LOVES them.  They are also toothpick apps...


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 10, 2008)

OK, hubby and I have promised that we both have to eat this. If just one of us did we'd have find temporary housing! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I had a creamy garlic soup at a restaurant one time and this is my version of it. I'd really like to make it ahead of time and let it reduce so it's a little thicker, but it never makes it. If I make this for a Sunday football game at the VFW, it's gone in minutes. BTW, I wrote these directions for my husband who was making it New Years Eve 1999, I was stuck at work waiting for the end of the world to happen.

*Garlic soup*

5 heads of garlic
3 boxes of chicken broth
1 pint of heavy cream
Salt & pepper to taste (I use white pepper)
Fresh grated garlic

1. Pre-heat oven to 350 
2. Take 3 heads of garlic and cut top off, then separate into individual cloves. Leave just individual skin on the cloves. Place in tinfoil (doubled) and drizzle with olive oil. Fold tinfoil up over the top like a bundle and place in oven. I usually start checking it around 20 – 25 minutes.
3. Take 2 other heads of garlic and peel and separate. This needs to be minced. The easiest way to do this is with the chopper. When roasted garlic is done, take it out and let it cool. I test it by taking a sharp knife and sticking it through the skin, if it goes into the garlic with no pressure, it’s done. 
4. Start sautéing the minced garlic in olive oil. After about 5 minutes or so, I add the roasted garlic and let it all cook until the minced is tender. I do this over like medium low so it doesn’t brown. If you want to, after the garlic is cooked, sprinkle it with flour. This will be kind of like a rue that will thicken it some later (just like doing creamed dried beef).
5. Add one of the boxes of broth, and bring the temp up and let it boil for a few minutes. 
6. Take the soup in small batches through either the food processor or blender. I get out a big container or bowl to put the pureed soup into until the cook pot is empty. I usually run the pureed soup through a strainer when putting it back into the pot. I then run that thick garlic from the strainer back through the blender.
7. Add two other boxes of chicken broth and cream. Do not boil again.
8. Add fresh grated Parmesan to bowl and ladle soup over top of cheese. (There are many ways you can use this soup, we’ve put it over potatoes, dipped hot fresh bread in it, and used it instead of Alfredo sauce over noodles with cooked chicken breast pieces).


----------



## vlap (Jan 10, 2008)

That looks like a recipe that comes from an aphrodisiac cookbook I have. Yes garlic is one. This recipe included a few other ingredients as well. A stale piece of french bread on the bottom which you crack an egg onto then ladle the boiling soup over. Then broil.

It does not have the cream in it either.

I love garlic soup. Enjoy!!


----------



## bob marsh (Jan 10, 2008)

Not really secret but good, and simple...

Pasta Lenticche (Macaroni and lentils)

1/2 cup chopped onion

2 cloves chopped garlic

1 bay leaf

2 med carrots, sliced into coins

nice chunk of Pancetta or 5 strips bacon

2 soup can size cans beef broth

1/2 lb. lentils ( Don't bother to soak em, just rinse and pick over and drain well)

2 med stalks celery and a small handfull of the celery greens if available

Pasta of your choice - I like small shells....


Fry the Pancetta or bacon over med heat until fat is rendered and remove the cooked bacon. saute the onions, celery and carrots for a few minutes in the bacon fat. Add the garlic and cook 1 minute more - Don't let the garlic brown - it gets bitter.

Add the lentils and stir constantly so all the beans are coated with the fat, cook a minute or so.. add the beef broth, bay leaf and celery greens ( optional) and bring to a simmer season with salt and pepper to taste - lower the heat and simmer covered for about 45 minutes. Meanwhile nibble on the crispy bacon or pancetta - you don't necessarily need it in the lentils, tho you can certainly add it.

When the lentils are tender, but not mushy remove the bay leaf. Cook your choice of pasta Al Dente' in a separate pot and drain. Add a good cupful of the lentils and broth to a bowl of the pasta, top with lots of Parmesan or Romano and break out a big piece of crusty bread, perhaps a glass of red wine and go at it.


----------



## payson (Jan 10, 2008)

Pasta lenticche eh? That looks delicious. Thanks! Gonna give it a whirl tonight!


----------



## mavadakin (Jan 10, 2008)

I Just Posted A Recipe On The Link About Pirana..alot Of You Have Great Ideas..fish Shrimp Ect..this Is A Perfected Recipe..a Secret..something You All Need To Just Copy And Save..professional Chefs Create Blends Of Flavors..this Is One Of Mine..you Will Never Regret Downloading This Recipe..or Just A Copy And Paste.. Its All In The Timing. I Mean That...my Recipe Tells How To Let It Turn Into Paste..keep The Heat Low!!!!!!!!!!! If You Do This Right Maybe Someday I Will Be An *Otbs* Member.or .just A Nice Guy Who Shares...mike


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm not sure how I missed this post..... nice fish Vlap! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Would love to see the recipe (if it's not a secret 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ).

Shellbell, I love garlic, thank you for sharing the recipe!

Bob, your pasta lentil dish sounds wonderful...can't wait to try it. Thank you!


----------



## vlap (Jan 10, 2008)

I actually decided to cook it tonight for the family. So I will get some picts for you. Its really quite simple but VERY tasty. You will like it I promise!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## richtee (Jan 10, 2008)

Bravo!  Mangi di'bellissimo alimento!


----------



## stacks (Jan 10, 2008)

This thread has made me hungry. In the summer while visiting with friends and drinking Corona's waiting for the Q, I make this appetizer (sp). Never fails to please.


The proportions of all the ingredients in this recipe can be varied to taste. Best results will be produced by using high quality ingredients, especially shoepeg (not regular) corn, good black beans (Goya is a good brand), good olive oil, and a decent balsamic vinegar.


Ingredients:

Â· White shoepeg corn, canned or frozen, about 20 oz. (if canned, rinse & drain)
Â· Canned black beans, well rinsed & drained, about 2 cans
Â· Cilantro (chopped) to taste, about 1 small bunch
Â· Garlic (chopped) to taste, about 3 or 4 cloves
Â· Red onion (chopped) to taste, Â½ to 1 medium onion
Â· Tomato (chopped), 1 medium, or diced canned tomato
Â· Salt to taste
Â· Pinch of sugar if desired
Â· Olive oil, about 1/3 cup
Â· Balsamic vinegar, about Â½ cup (the darker the better)
Â· Red wine vinegar, about Â½ cup

Stir together corn, beans, cilantro, garlic, onions, and tomatoes. Add half the oil, half the balsamic, and half the wine vinegar. Stir. Add salt & sugar. Now taste it and add enough of the remaining oil & vinegars to produce the desired amount and taste. Add more than the recipe calls for if you think it needs it, these are all just estimates. Add a SMALL amount of water if it seems too strong. Chill at least one hour before serving.

Serve with tortilla chips, preferably white corn/lime.


----------



## lisacsco (Jan 10, 2008)

oooooohhhh, a man with an accent!!!


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 10, 2008)

anyone ever hear of soupbeans with leather jackets?  Visiting friends in Ohio one year for Christmas, this was served at a family function.  It was like bean soup with homemade noodles, what I would describe as PA Dutch Pot Pie noodles.


----------



## richtee (Jan 10, 2008)

They wern't "fordhooks" or lima beans were they? <yuck> I have heard them called leather-something it seems...


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 10, 2008)

no, they were like the great northern beans...


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 10, 2008)

My families Goulash recipe. Passed down several times.

1lb ground beef
1 pack bacon
2 green peppers
1 large onion
bundle of celery
Soy sauce
Worchester sauce
Garlic powder
Spaghetti noddles (spelling not a stong point???)

Brown the ground beef, drain and set aside
Cook Bacon to semi crispy and set aside , crumble when cool enough
Dice all veggies and then saute in bacon grease.
Cook pasta while bacon is cooking
Blend burger, pasta, veggies, and bacon.
Add salt, pepper, garlic, soy sauce, and worchester sauce to taste.


----------



## richtee (Jan 10, 2008)

Wait   yer Hungarian? Not that I ever had much gulya's  Darn..I can't get the a with the proper inflection mark over it.


----------



## rodbuilder (Jan 11, 2008)

I have read so much on here about Captain Morgans spiced rum but could not find it at my liquor store so I made up my own version for my spritz.  Although this is not a secret recipe but I have never shared it with anyone.

1    cup apple juice
1/2 cup cheap rum
1/8 tsp ground nutmeg
1/8 tsp ground cinnamon
1/8 tsp ground cloves

Put all ingredients in a small sauce pan and bring to a boil to blend flavors...  Let cool then filter using a coffee filter in a funnel into your spritz bottle and spritz away...

Be sure to filter or it will plug up the sprayer...


----------



## vlap (Jan 11, 2008)

What accent do you like lisa.. i will learn any for you


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nah, Irish and German. 
Just a recipe that has been sent down. Its darn good to.


----------



## lisacsco (Jan 11, 2008)

darlin, you can just whisper sweet nothin's and I'm all yours


----------



## white cloud (Jan 11, 2008)

You can have my point if it will help you. I don't need it for nutin anyhoo


----------



## richtee (Jan 11, 2008)

Like one from my 'official" Hunky cookbook?

On Edit: There are 4 recipes on the page BONUS!  And one is for the pig's feet!  YUM!


----------



## vlap (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a hard time finding a "secret" recipe since I do not really believe in secret recipes. 

This recipe was shared with me recently. It is for grilled redfish. (id you see misspellings please forgive the jd and wine I have had tonight)

Redfish on the grill...

First you need to get a red to fillet... Fun work btw. A top o the slot red can feed 6 - 8 people. A lower slot fed 4 easily today,

First take two fillets and season them with everglades seasoning or tony chatures creole seasoning. Then layer with thin sliced tomato and onion. Add a little olive oil and slide onto hot grill.


Add a good salad and some good roasted vegies.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 11, 2008)

Mmmm, looks awesome Vlap, and I'm not even awake yet.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I will definately give this a try, Thank you!


----------



## dionysus (Jan 11, 2008)

Those red's are GREAT fun to catch, but buggers to fillet. Best tool for the job I've found is a good old fashioned  electric carving knife.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks Great Vlap


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 11, 2008)

Never had a "red".  What kind of fish is it exactly.  Looks great plated!


----------



## kratzx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ocean Spray has one similar to yours lisa except you use jellied cranberry sauce instead of jelly and cumin and cayenne instead of horseradish. I tried it this year pretty good not to sweet. Will have to try your recipe for super bowl


----------



## vlap (Jan 11, 2008)

Shell, a red is aka redfish or red drum. Strong fighting fish that just won't give up. Tons of fun to catch!

An electric knife is definitely a great way to fillet a red. One of these days I might buy one.


----------



## lisacsco (Jan 11, 2008)

now that sounds like a good combination!


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 11, 2008)

When I lived in North Carolina (Topsail Island) we used to fish for "puppy" drum.  I only ever caught one but it was fun!  Up here we go drum fishing but these fish are huge.  Had a fish on one time, but on it's second dive it came across our one prop and cut the line. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  They get really big though, usually around like 75 lbs.  State record in Jersey is 105 pounder.


----------



## wilson (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Lisa,
here's one that my wife makes every Christmas Eve,

2 to 3 pounds Hot Italian Sausage
2 packages of little smokies
16 to 20 onces of Sweet and Sour Sauce (red kind)

Cut up sausage into 1 inch pieces and brown in sauce pan for 5 minutes
when done browning place sausage in crock pot with the 2 packages of little smokies
Add the Sweet and Sour Sauce and cook on low for about 3 to 4 hours.
Serve on long rolls.

Ron


----------



## vlap (Jan 11, 2008)

Shell... That is an impressive black drum. We get them here but more in the 40lb size.

The red I caught for the dinner I showed...


----------



## invader q (Jan 11, 2008)

Have a bottle of Taylor Fladgate and a Noval at home. Both Late Bottled Vintage. Good stuff for port. Never got into merlot. Big Cabs, Zins, Barolos, etc... My friends give me heck since I don't like white wine. They say I can't have red with fish. I tell 'em I never really liked fish that much.


----------



## payson (Jan 11, 2008)

Interesteing, beatiful fish. Is that also referred to as a spot tailed bass? I catch something that looks identical off the coast of SC and that's what I've always called them.


----------



## vlap (Jan 11, 2008)

It could be. I have heard them called channel bass... They are definitely in that area as well...


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 11, 2008)

Well Vlap, with that spot, I'm thinking that is what the old timers called puppy drum off the NC coast.  Good eating!  Up here a lot of restaurants make drum parmigiana out of the black drum.   I hear they use a hoe to scale them! That is a pretty looking fish!


----------



## stlouisstylebbq (Jan 12, 2008)

1.25 lb Ground turkey
.5 tsp Garlic Powder
.5 tsp Onion Powder
.5 tsp Course gr Pepper
.5 tsp Kosher Salt
Half Package Chopped Frozen Spinich about 5 oz

Chop the spinich even finer mix all ingredients together.  Form 4 or 5 patties and place them in 250-300 degree smoker untill the juices run clear.  Serve on the buns with the toasted onions on top.  I love em.


----------



## lisacsco (Jan 12, 2008)

that is a new to me, what kind of sweet and sour sauce?


----------



## lisacsco (Jan 27, 2008)

.....................


----------



## lisacsco (Jan 27, 2008)

where is that accent you were gonna learn for me?

dang, a girl always gotta wait  :)


----------

